# Optimal Airflow for Antec Nine Hundred?



## TheUnlimited (Dec 12, 2005)

Just curious if anyone else that's had one of these knows of a good way to set the various fans. I was thinking Medium on the front Intakes and Low on the rear & top exhaust, coupled with the normal exhaust of the 8800GTS & OCZ 700W PSU.

I've got a CNPS9700 in there, pointing up (as suggested for those with top exhausts) as well.

Nothing terribly important. 8)


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

with the 900, almost any settings. i would have rear ones on medium, top on low, front on low/medium.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Overall, you want to have more exhaust in the back than intake in the front so that air vents in the front and on the side will draw air in without a fan for hard drives, the processor, and the graphics.


----------

